# Nice Fish!



## b1rdman

Today is my son's 8th birthday so Grandpa took him fishing...he did well. 

I taught him everything he knows!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy

Cool!!

WTG for B1rdman Jr's birthday!

.


----------



## Lignum

*Awesome picture*

Awesome fish! Looks like a ton of fun.

Seeing a smile is all that matters to me. I get a bigger kick out of watching by oldest son fish more than I do myself anymore, and he will turn 7 in November.

Here is the last all nighter we pulled back in July.


----------



## Burvol

Oh ya, I like catfish fillettes!


----------



## stihl sawing

Plenty of fillets here.


----------

